# Mathews Legacy bow



## 071063 (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anyone know when the Mathews Legacy bow was discountinued? Was this a good bow?

I am looking at a used one and am curious about it.

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The legacy is a fine bow. They have been out of production one are two years three tops. I killed a lot of deer with mine and just traded it in last year.


----------

